# Full Moon Over Gorda



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

Waiting for Capt. Brummerhop, "Angler-Products", to quit loving on my boat... So I got a wild hair to pick a fight with one or two fish... but with no boat? No boat, no problem...
It was beautiful!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

babolat grip?


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

thats for that distance casting they were talking about. when you use that stuff you have to tighten up you drag so you dont sling off all your line.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

nah, i'm serious. do you like it?

i've always wondered, with all the technology we have now, why rodmakers haven't started using something better than the same old cork that's been used for ~100 yrs.



btw...boatless fishing is the best...nothing to clean up when your done! that jackhole thread was all boatless/walk-in.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Ish said:


> nah, i'm serious. do you like it?
> 
> i've always wondered, with all the technology we have now, why rodmakers haven't started using something better than the same old cork that's been used for ~100 yrs.
> 
> btw...boatless fishing is the best...nothing to clean up when your done! that jackhole thread was all boatless/walk-in.


oh, also...do you drive all the way to the open beach to start, or pick your way through the "brush" to start a little further up:walkingsm(i thought that this smiley was appropriate) - just playing...i'd like to think i know where you were, but it could have been plenty of places, but the last couple of times i was where you might have been i saw a ton of fish...i'll be down there all of next week fishing everyday, if you're down and around maybe we can get together - i mean, what else is there to do when you're unemployed but hang out at the TFO shop and fish (i mean me)


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

back to the top....how on earth did you manage to catch so many fish so quickly and release them as well?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bartfromcorpus said:


> back to the top....how on earth did you manage to catch so many fish so quickly and release them as well?


horsing 'em in with 15 lb. class.

each fish only took about 2-3 miniutes to get in, and they were all pretty much lip hooked. didn't have to do any surgical extractions. i didn't let 'em take any line and ended up losing a few that broke off.

they were everywhere. i'd take one off, look up, roll cast the 10 feet of line that were out of the tip top, and be hooked-up again.

(nice thread hi-jack.)


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

ish,

surgical extractions??? r u a fellow rock doc?

loveless


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a big 4x4 and I do drive right up to the water. Just look for the right clues and you will know when to drive on and when to pull out the rod. I am using an 8 weight sage that I wrap with rod wrap to allow for a more comfortable grip with my big hands. The line is 9 wounderine with about 6 feet of shock and 3 feet of mirage.
Finding them on top with chuggers!
Five on the fly!
Capt. Pevey


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ya in the back,, by the duck blind! lol,, on a spoon!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

waterspout said:


> East Mattie, in the back,, by the duck blind! lol,, on a spoon!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

rloveless said:


> ish,
> 
> surgical extractions??? r u a fellow rock doc?
> 
> loveless


what's a rock doc?

but answer your question, uh....no.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Geologist?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

oh...i get it now. a dentist.....?

answer is still no. :spineyes:


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Gotta love a guy that uses "Capt" as his screen name.


----------

